
Package Thief vs. Glitter Bomb Trap [video] - ductionist
https://youtube.com/watch?v=xoxhDk-hwuo
======
newsbinator
I was surprised the thieves who got glittered while alone (in their car, for
example) exclaimed out loud about it.

Do people naturally talk that way when there's nobody listening? It's not like
they stubbed their toe.

